# Das Modul snd_seq

## zinion

Hallo!

Ich benutze meinen OnBoard-Sound VIA82xxx alles funktioniert soweit, keine Probleme (außer mal einrichtungstechnisch). Etwas verwirrt mich aber. Beim booten sagt er:

```

...

FATAL: Module snd_seq not found

...

```

In diesem Thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=273160

hat EXS das in einer Nebenbemerkung angesprochen. 

Was hat es mit diesem Modul auf sich? Wofür ist es gut und vor allem warum kann es nicht geladen werden?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Es kann sein, dass du dieses Modul im Kenrel nicht als Modul sondern fest im kenrel hast, und wenn unter /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.? dieses eingetragen hast, dann kommt der Fehler, weil du versuchst ein Modul zu laden, welches nicht existiert.

----------

## zinion

Hm. Also ich selbst habe da nix eingetragen irgendwo. Und ich habe genkernel benutzt um den Kernel zu konfigurieren. Aber wofür ist das Modul überhaupt?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Mach cd /usr/src/linux

und dann make menuconfig und lese selber, was da steht. Ich weiß es leider nicht.

----------

## EXS

Das war im übrigen das Problem, ich finde es nicht im kernel... 

Bei manchen Hilfe-texten steht die Modulbezeichnung drin, bei anderen wiederum nicht. Da sollte irgendwie mal ein Standart für Hilfetexte durchgesetzt werden.

Sowas wie:

Blabla

Funktionsbeschreibung: ...

Modulname: ...

Warnung: Nicht verwenden wenn...

Dann wären solche Probleme wohl leichter lösbar...

----------

## reyneke

 *cd /usr/src/linux && make menuconfig wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers | Sound | Advanced Linux Sound Architecture | < >Sequencer Support
> 
> 

 

Für die Dokumentation der Optionen im Kernel hat sich ein Standard durchgesetzt - es hält sich halt nicht jeder Kernelhacker dran. Du findest auch weiterführende Literatur unter /usr/src/linux/Documentation. Ansonsten wende dich an den Coder, der den betreffenden Patch geschrieben hat oder an Linus selbst  :Wink: .

Es gibt auch ein Tool namens modinfo, mit dem man etwas über ein bestimmtes Modul herausfinden kann, aber da geht's einem oft genauso wie bei menuconfig.

HTH & Gruß,

reyneke.

----------

## EXS

Oki das könnte es gewesen sein, ich hatte den Sequncer support fest in den Kernel gebunden...

was modinfo angeht, so funktioniert das nur wenn das Modul auch da iss  :Wink: 

----------

